# need manual for Reliant DD90 14" bandsaw



## ButchW (Apr 22, 2011)

Just picked up a 14" Reliant DD90 bandsaw and there was no manual. Does anyone have one they could send me. It would be greatly appreciated since I need to get the saw running so I can finish a table and chairs I'm making for my 3 year old Grandson.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll disclaim up-front that I know absolutely nothing about Reliant tools. However, I vaguely remember hearing that the Reliant is identical to the Harbor Freight saw. Take a look and see.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67595.pdf


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 25, 2012)

R U still looking for this?


----------



## Redshop (Mar 3, 2015)

Hei everyone my first time here just signed up. In answering ButchW question about the Reliant 14" bandsaw, Tedstor is right. I have the same saw the the one from harbor freight is identical. I did not have a manual either but I do now. I printed this out. Same saw different name.


----------

